# Bosch Jigsaw Opinions?



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I noticed at one of the local big-box stores that the Bosch JS365 top-handle jigsaw has had it’s price reduced from $129 to $99. Though I don't use it too often, I was thinking of replacing my aged and mediocre Craftsman unit. My question is whether this would be a good pick of the Bosch jigsaw line as I know they make several of them. From picking the thing up, it has some serious heft to it.

I recall that they changed their models around not too long ago and some folks preferred the older ones. Opinions on the current models?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

The Bosch jig saw is great. I love mine.


----------



## clschaffer (Mar 26, 2017)

I recently replaced my old jig saw with a Bosch JS470E and I absolutely love it. No tools required to change blades, very minimal vibration and the ergonomics fit me perfect. I can honesty say this is the best jig saw I've ever owned.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Bosch JS365 is a Chinese built model, but at $99 it seems good. It would be better to go for Swiss made JS572E (with slightly higher price)
https://www.protoolreviews.com/tools/power/corded/saws/bosch-js572eb-jig-saws/7809/


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Jig_Saw: I can see that the JS572 has advantages over the JS365 - double roller blade system, lighted blade area and a separate speed adjustment. However, it sells for $240 on Amazon (JS572EK) vs. $99 for it's lesser cousin. Yes, that sure is a "slightly higher price" and slightly beyond my budget.

I could see going an extra $40 for the JS470E if it has definite advantages over the JS365.


----------



## TTOKC (Nov 10, 2016)

I have always disliked using a jigsaw and it may have been because I was using a cheapo B&D that I bought at Walmart out of necessity and budget limitations. I bought the Bosch JS365 at Lowes last year and love it.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Jig_Saw: I can see that the JS572 has advantages over the JS365 - double roller blade system, lighted blade area and a separate speed adjustment. However, it sells for $240 on Amazon (JS572EK) vs. $99 for it's lesser cousin. Yes, that sure is a "slightly higher price" and slightly beyond my budget.
> 
> I could see going an extra $40 for the JS470E if it has definite advantages over the JS365.


The only advantage JS470E might have over JS365 is the higher 'rated' power, but I don't think it will make any real difference.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I saw a demonstration years back where the fellow took a Bosch sabersaw pull the trigger, and plunged the saw blade through a 1x10 3/4 inch thick board and kept right on cutting. I bought one on the spot and have wore two or three of them out, still have one.


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Since i never had the need for a jigsaw, as i had an 18"jet bandsaw and a DeWalt 20" scroll saw, but since down sizing i had to get one, and i got a Ryobi cordless with a set of Bosch blades, and it has oscillation so between that and the blades i was impressed for the price of $60.00.


----------



## kentucky tom (Feb 19, 2017)

Best yet is to search refurbished tools (Bosch) , I've bought many tools and they all have been exceptional. And toboot 30% off from retail. It's CPO outlet is one,. Search Google and you'll find several. Most of these are floor displays or returns that have gone back to the factory reworked and checked out. Most of my guys had a 6 month warranty Kentucky Tom



Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

before you buy the top handle model, give the barrel model a try. top of the line in my opinion - so comfortable to operate in your hand.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

After thinking about this for a few days, I decided I liked the features of the top-of-the-line JS572 top handle but didn't like the price. I looked around and found that the reconditioned version usually went for $190, which is still kind of high. Then I saw that CPO Tools had a coupon code for another $25 off of that. I've read mixed reviews of CPO but decided to take a chance, With shipping, the saw will cost $172 so I ordered one. I've bought reconditioned Hitachi tools from Big Sky Tools and have been pleased, so I hope I have a good experience with CPO. Will keep you guys informed.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

dodgeboy77 said:


> After thinking about this for a few days, I decided I liked the features of the top-of-the-line JS572 top handle but didn't like the price. I looked around and found that the reconditioned version usually went for $190, which is still kind of high. Then I saw that CPO Tools had a coupon code for another $25 off of that. I've read mixed reviews of CPO but decided to take a chance, With shipping, the saw will cost $172 so I ordered one. I've bought reconditioned Hitachi tools from Big Sky Tools and have been pleased, so I hope I have a good experience with CPO. Will keep you guys informed.


Good choice! You will like it.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

And thanks for the input, everyone!


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

An update: I ordered the JS572 on Wednesday from CPO Tools and it arrived Friday by standard shipping. It has a nice case and all the accessories except possibly the circle cutting jig (That's in the manual but I don't see a spot for it in the case, so possibly it's an option). The saw is a Swiss made model and looks brand spanking new, except for the refurbished sticker on it. There are no marks on the shoe or case, no sawdust in the mechanism and when I looked at the plug, I couldn't even see any scuffs to indicate it had ever been plugged in. I tried the saw and it's has low vibration and all the features work (LED's are nice!). I had to look at the manual to figure out how to change the angle of the shoe for bevel cuts as just releasing the handle didn't let it move (you have to pull the shoe back).

I bought some Bosch blades but I have yet to make sawdust with this gem. So far I am pleased with it and CPO. Thanks again for the input from all of you!


----------

